# accomdation Advice needed



## FromUk_J30 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello
I am a 30 year old from the UK and I just arrived in HK 2 days ago, and am here working for a year but I have to sort my own accomodation out, I am working in Tai Koo, but dont mind upto an hours travel for the right location. 
I am looking for a decent sized fully furnished 1 bed room apartment with a max budget of 17k HKD's a month in a good location with other expats
Any advice would be appreciated 

Thanks 

J


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

You can find a flat for that price anywhere in Hong Kong. JW


----------

